# Zelda Four Swords GBA patch?



## Prans (Feb 20, 2014)

Hello all!

I was just wondering if there is any patch/mod for The Legend of Zelda Four Swords (the one that comes with the re-release of The Link to the Past) for GBA that is compatible with the EZ Flash IV. I'd like to play the game but it's kinda hard to find 4 people with GBA and the game pak to play with.

So guys, is there any way to play it solo on the GBA via the EZ Flash IV?

Thanks!


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 20, 2014)

No and I doubt there ever will be -- many of the puzzles are designed in such a way that you need real time control of each person so you could not even do it in a swap character fashion, that or AI which would be a serious hack.


----------



## Prans (Feb 20, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> No and I doubt there ever will be -- many of the puzzles are designed in such a way that you need real time control of each person so you could not even do it in a swap character fashion, that or AI which would be a serious hack.


 
Argh! Think's it's going to be one Zelda game I'm not gonna be able to beat...

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 20, 2014)

You don't need 4 people / gamboys / cartridges. Two is enough, and the game runs well on flash carts.


----------



## Prans (Feb 20, 2014)

Heran Bago said:


> You don't need 4 people / gamboys / cartridges. Two is enough, and the game runs well on flash carts.


 
Oh thanks! Didn't know that!


----------



## XDel (Feb 20, 2014)

If you've not already, be sure to check out the Gamecube incarnation.

The the mean time you should be able to do 4 player on the GBA version via emulation on-line...


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 20, 2014)

XDel said:


> If you've not already, be sure to check out the Gamecube incarnation.
> 
> The the mean time you should be able to do 4 player on the GBA version via emulation on-line...


 
Oh yeah, the gamecube one is a completely different game altogether and you can actually play it with 1 person solo.


----------



## Prans (Feb 20, 2014)

XDel said:


> If you've not already, be sure to check out the Gamecube incarnation.
> 
> The the mean time you should be able to do 4 player on the GBA version via emulation on-line...


 
Ok! That's more feasible! Thanks!


----------

